

Ask HN: How to get started with AngularJS - robbiet480

I asked this previously for Backbone [1], now I&#x27;m asking it for AngularJS. Send me your best resources!<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=4434553
======
clockwork_189
These two are really useful:

[http://weblogs.asp.net/dwahlin/archive/2014/03/24/the-
angula...](http://weblogs.asp.net/dwahlin/archive/2014/03/24/the-angularjs-
jumpstart-video-training-course-has-been-released.aspx)

[https://egghead.io/](https://egghead.io/)

